# Akios 757 one piece frame?



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Is their any scuttlebutt coming from Akios Land about a one piece cage for the 757 in the future?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I haven't any rumors to that effect. If I do , I'll post it up!!

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Oyster said:


> Is their any scuttlebutt coming from Akios Land about a one piece cage for the 757 in the future?


Look for the 757 Shuttle spring of 2012.

Tommy


----------

